# Maggie



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Everyone ..

My sister Maggie is in surgery having half of her right lung removed .. she'll be out in hour -updates to follow 

Thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm praying for God's guidance of Maggie's doctors' hands and thinking of you, Lena.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

rayer: rayer: Will be looking in the morning for an update :grouphug:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

May God be guiding the surgeon's hands and may He keep your sister in His healing care so that she will emerge healthy & happy and live a full and long life! Will be keeping your sister, you and your entire family in my prayers!! May God comfort you and give you peace and contenment knowing He is watching over your sister.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Maggie will be in my prayers. I know God will send a blessing down for her.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, prayers to all.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lina, I am just seeing this, it is 6:42am on the east coast. I pray everything went well with Maggie's surgery and she heals well!! Please, please keep un informed. Prayers are being said for her!!! I know this is very stressful on you.......God Bless!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope all is well! rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Maggie and wishing you all the best.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying all goes well.....


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh dear. I will pray very hard!!!
all the very best rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers, love, rainbows and lots of wonderful thoughts .. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope everything went well.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Sending prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Hope all went well and praying!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope all went well with Maggie. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lina -- just seeing this post, but I'm praying very hard that all went well and that Maggie has a complete remission of the cancer.

Hugs to you, Maggie and your family.

rayer: rayer:  rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Continued prayers for Maggie. rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: I hope Maggie is doing ok after the surgery & that she will have a full recovery & completely cancer free. rayer:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending Maggie my positive thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father I know you are beside Maggie as I type. Lord continue your healing touch to her body I pray many will see your miracle. Lord be with Lina and Maggie's family. I know you hear all our prayer, we put our trust in you. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: sending love and prayers for you both :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

prayers going out for Maggie rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm praying everything went well with Maggie. 
:grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lina, I'm just now seeing this. Continued prayers for Maggie...I hope it went well. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking to see if there was any update.......Still praying for Maggie and for you Lina..............


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Lina, I'm just seeing this now, and hope all went well with Maggie's surgery and that she will have an uncomplicated recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lina, I'm just checking in


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lenna, I have said prayers for you, your Maggie and her caregivers and doctors. We all do care and hope to hear some positive news from you.

God bless and I will say more prayers for you all!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well she is doing great !!!!!!!!!

The cut out half of her right lung .. this is very exciting for us as it was initially the whole of the right lung - the tumor had shrunk and the chemo did it's job.

She was well enough to get up and walk today. They are worried about a clot in her calf but she was on thinners and they monitored it during the surgery.

She now has to wear special stockings so no other clots form.

She was well enough to ring my mum this morning and also told my mum to tell me that she is ok and for me to pass it on to everyone.

Thanks all of u for praying so hard - God is great !!

now for 5 weeks of radiation and she should be all clear .. she was interviewed just before her surgery - the Australian Lung Cancer Society is using her as their poster child - they love her determination and story ... 

She already has a sold out fundraiser for the Cancer Society in November that she organized herself - this girl is unstoppable.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful!!! Will still be keeping Maggie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

That's great! I'll continue to pray for her :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lina, I just read you post on Maggie......I am so happy to hear the good news! I will continue to add Maggie to my daily prayers.........I am just so happy for you and your dear sweet sister!!!! I really think determination in the human spirit helps so much!!!! It just thrilled me to hear she called your Mom!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great news Lina!! HORAH!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lina -- What great news. Maggie is amazing and so happy surgery went so well. Continured thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Wonderful news


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lina -- Such a wonderful update. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I think you may remember that I am also a cancer survivor and at the beginning of all of this, I told you that a positive attitude was so important along with the support of your family and friends. I believe that Maggie is living proof of what a positive attitude can do to help with this terrible disease.

Continued prayers for her full remission and a quick recovery from the surgery.

rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE GOD, LINA I JUST KNOW GOD HAS A BIGGER PLAN FOR MAGGIE, I AM SO GRATEFUL TO GOD FOR HEARING OUR PRAYERS. I REJOICE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Maggie is doing well after her surgery. :aktion033: She sure is a spunky gal.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great news!! Thank you for updating.. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So happy for you and your sister! Wonderful news! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the great news! I know you are relieved.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news - I will continue to pray for her recovery!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone !!

Thanks for all the wonderful wishes, you ladies are really like family xoxo

Maggie rang me today, she sounded a bit groggy but hey! - they cut thru her back and sliced her lungs, how would one feel?

She is in her own room and out of ICU .. she is insisting she walk today (I think she thinks it's a similar deal to the 3 c-sections she had) lol ..

I know she sounded tired but kept insisting .. "I'm okay" ..this girl has not complained once .. well ok ..she was upset when her eyelashes fell out and the following day shows up with the most amazing fake lashes I've ever seen.

Thanks again - I'll keep u updated !!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad you got to talk to her. That is a quite an operation if they went though the back. My sister in law had that and she said it is no fun. I think here they do it with a less invasive cut but it achieves the same goal. Your sister Maggie sounds like the perfect, upbeat person that handles things so well. Don't you wish Lina, that you could fast forward their time a little to get them over this part of recovery?? I love the story about her eyelashes!!!! She is a fighter and I love her spirit. Thank you for the update!! How is your Mom doing? I know this is hard on her as it is on you.........I send my love to you and wish Maggie a great recovery!!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, Lina, you must be elated, I am so thrilled to hear the good news!! How wonderful that the cancer society has asked her to be their "poster girl"! Sounds like she is the best person they could have ever selected-her spirit, her attitude, her inner strength. Thank You, Lord!!! I think God has some exciting plans for Lina where she can use her health challenges to help others! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lina, I check in twice a day, Maggie and you have became family members to me. I love you both


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

THANK GOD, He is answering prayers so fast this year. I will continue to pray for Maggie. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 10 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838642


> Lina, I check in twice a day, Maggie and you have became family members to me. I love you both[/B]



Thank you so much Paula - you have no idea how your prayers have touched my heart .. 
My nephews wife text'd me today saying she was visiting Maggie .. I told her to give her a hug from me.. she said - I'll ruin her makeup.

I immediately dialed her hospital room .. she says "Hello" .. I said - do u have full make up on ?? she goes .. "yehhhh ??" she walked the whole ward today .. I'm telling you she's unstoppable..


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so thrilled to see this update! That is absolutely wonderful news! God is so good. And what an awesome lady Maggie is. Such an inspiration. Continued prayers for her full recovery. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------

